# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  مشکل " اجرا نشدن کریستال ریپورت در ویندوزی سون 64 بیتی "

## NEGAHEFARDA

با سلام
  دوستان عزیز مشکلی برامون پیش اومده این هست که من گزارشهای رو با کریستال ریپورت 2008 ورژن 12.1.0  درست کردم . از اونجای که قید شده کریستال رپیورت ورژن 12 سال 2008 ویندوز سون 64 بیتی رو ساپورت میکنه! مشکلم این هست که فایل گزارش ها در این ویندوز سون 64 بیتی اجرا نمیشه !!!! در صورتی که نرم افزارو  گزارش ها در ویندوز های سون 32 بیتی و اکس پی به خوبی کار میکنه و مشکلی نیست !!!! 
  مشکل کار از کجا است ؟ آیا باید موتور کریستال ریپورت رو برای نسخه 64 بیتی روی کامپوترهای استفاده کننده نصب بشه ؟ 
  خیلی ممنون میشم کمک کنید 
یا علی .

----------


## behnet

سلام باید از کدهای زیر استفاده کنی


mReport_Front = new ReportDocument();

            CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine.Table tbCurrent = default(CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine.Tab  le);
            CrystalDecisions.Shared.TableLogOnInfo tliCurrent = default(CrystalDecisions.Shared.TableLogOnInfo);

            mReport_Front.Load("..\\Reports\\CR_Savabegh_Front  .rpt");
            mReport_Front.Refresh();
            //switch (ReportType)
            //{
            //    case "Filter":
            //        mReport_Front.RecordSelectionFormula = "";
            //        break;

            //    default:
            //        break;
            //}


            foreach (CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine.Table t in mReport_Front.Database.Tables)
            {
                tliCurrent = t.LogOnInfo;

                var _with1 = tliCurrent.ConnectionInfo;
                _with1.ServerName = Application.StartupPath + "\\MsaData\\db.mdb";
                _with1.UserID = "";
                _with1.Password = "";
                _with1.DatabaseName = Application.StartupPath + "\\MsaData\\db.mdb";
                t.ApplyLogOnInfo(tliCurrent);
            }

----------


## NEGAHEFARDA

سلام
 دوست عزیز از پاسخ شما خیلی ممنون بررسی میکنم و این رو تست می گیرم و نتیجه رو همین جا علام میکنم
 موفق باشید .

----------

